# Delta 40-560 Scroll Saw Air Hose



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

hello. Does anyone know how the air hose works on this model? I took the cover off and the hose is not hooked into anything and I cannot figure out where it may go. Any comments will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

Eureka! I figured it out. There is a small bellow at the top of the arm that goes up and down. The hose goes though the arm and into the bellow. The up and down motion pushes air from the bellow through the hose. Works like a champ. Hope this can help others in need.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Air diaphragm is on the rear of the top arm, and the bower hose feeds into it from the bottom. Here is a picture from the manual showing their location:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Whoops… guess you found it as I was typing 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you Brad for your response. A picture is worth a thousand words!


> Whoops… guess you found it as I was typing
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


----------

